# Eclipse Console öffnen



## disconnectus (18. Apr 2009)

wie kann ich terminal von eclipse öffnen?


----------



## faetzminator (18. Apr 2009)

Window -> Show View -> Console


----------



## disconnectus (18. Apr 2009)

Statt Run Button mochte ich java "Classname" "....." schreiben. Mein programm soll etwas aus der Kommandozeile lesen.

Wie kann ich es mit Eclipse schaffen? 

Ich weiss hier is kein Eclipse forum ist, aber ich bitte trotzdem Hilfe  

Danke


----------



## faetzminator (18. Apr 2009)

Wie meinst du "etwas aus der Kommandozeile lesen"? Wenn das Programm läuft kannst du in der Console (Window -> Show View -> Console) den nötigen Input geben.


----------



## disconnectus (18. Apr 2009)

In der main-Methode wird getestet, ob Argumente beim Start angegeben wurden. Falls nicht, wird die Applikation beendet. Enthält das String-Array Argumente, werden diese ausgegeben.

Mein programm ist so: 


```
public class Rueckwaerts {
	public static void main(String[] args) { 
	      // Teste, ob Kommandozeilenargumente vorhanden 
	      
		int a = args.length; 
				if (args.length == 0) { 
	         System.out.println("Geben Sie beim Start " 
	                    + "Kommandozeilenargumente an!");
	         System.exit(0);
	      } 
	      
	      // Ausgabe der Kommandozeilenargumente  
	      for (int i = 0; i < args.length; i++) { 
	         System.out.println("Argument " + i + " : " 
	                           + args[i]); 
	      } 
	   } 
}
```
ich muss irregendwo "java Klassenname argument1 argument2 argument3 ..." schreiben. Aber wie geht das im eclipse weiss ich nicht.


----------



## faetzminator (18. Apr 2009)

Run -> Run... -> Arguments -> Program arguments


----------



## disconnectus (18. Apr 2009)

Danke sehr.


----------

